# What new is streaming in March 2016



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a hard time figuring out what new is going to be streaming each month, not that I ever get around to everything I want to see. One site I find helpful offers this: *Here are the Top 5 must stream titles per platform in March 2016*.

If anyone else has a favorite source, I'm sure many of us here would find it helpful.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

From USA TODAY

What's new on streaming in March?

Your guide to TV series streaming this month March 1 Creed (2015). The Rocky spinoff that finds the retired boxer (Oscar nominee Sylvester Stallone) coaching the illegitimate son (Michael B. Jordan) of his old rival-turned-friend, Apollo Creed. (OnDemand rental) The Danish Girl (2015). Both Eddie Redmayne and Alicia Vikander received Oscar nominations for this story of Lili Elbe, one of the first people to receive gender reassignment surgery. (OnDemand rental) Party of Five: The Complete Series . Before he was Dr. Jack Shepard trying to keep the Lost island together, Matthew Fox was Charlie Salinger, trying to keep his suddenly orphaned siblings together. (Hulu)

http://usat.ly/1oVvE2T

Get USA TODAY on your mobile device:
http://www.usatoday.com/mobile-apps


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

I usually look at.

http://instantwatcher.com/

http://www.canistream.it/

http://www.moreflicks.com/


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I got an email today that led me to _TV Guide's_ *What to Stream*. At the top of the page you can select from Amazon, Hulu, or Netflix. Then you scroll down to see what's new and what they suggest.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

And I just stumbled across *TV Insider's streaming listing* which pretty comprehensively covers March dates for a number of streaming sources.


----------

